# Furry BDSM and Master/Pet forum



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 22, 2009)

As far as I can see there's nothing against posting this here so I might as well.

I'm trying to start a forum for furs into BDSM to get to know each other, share ideas, find a master or pet and so on. Currently it's going rather slowly but if you are interested in such an attempt then please join up.

www.thepetshop.co.za


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats no fun, it's all PG-13 :C


----------



## Ratte (Apr 22, 2009)

And also advertisement.  :V


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 22, 2009)

The adult sections are only available for members that have told me that they are over 18. It's for legal reasons.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 24, 2009)

Okay, well it looks like this actually won't be considered ad spam. Sorry to have closed this. My mistake!


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

idk about BDSM, but I would like to go there for some roleplaying, maybe you should open up a section like that? :3


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 24, 2009)

> Okay, well it looks like this actually won't be considered ad spam. Sorry to have closed this. My mistake!



It did seem a bit odd. How else would furs get to learn about other sites and such? But thanks.



> idk about BDSM, but I would like to go there for some roleplaying, maybe you should open up a section like that? :3



BDSM can be fairly light at times so it's not all hardcore whipping or whatever. It's particularly aimed at BDSM furs because most sites are for furs in general but not all furs enjoy BDSM and so I wanted to try and bring them together and makethem more accessable to each other.

Anyway there are two sections for rp's on the forum, one for clean and one (hidden) for yiffy rp's.


----------

